# CHANGING OIL



## shynepo3 (Apr 18, 2005)

HELLO ALL....i will be changing my oil for the first time..i have everything set, but i have a question....anybody, out there, when u change your oil on your nissan altima (mines is a 2002 2.5s).....do you change the washer for the oil drain plug?? is that necessary?? any other tips??? thanks a lot for the help


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

shynepo3 said:


> HELLO ALL....i will be changing my oil for the first time..i have everything set, but i have a question....anybody, out there, when u change your oil on your nissan altima (mines is a 2002 2.5s).....do you change the washer for the oil drain plug?? is that necessary?? any other tips??? thanks a lot for the help


depends on the condition of the washer. if its in poor shape, then sure, change it out. either way, its a cheap enough part you can change it at anytime.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

shynepo3 said:


> HELLO ALL....i will be changing my oil for the first time..i have everything set, but i have a question....anybody, out there, when u change your oil on your nissan altima (mines is a 2002 2.5s).....do you change the washer for the oil drain plug?? is that necessary?? any other tips??? thanks a lot for the help




I have used the same one for about 4 changes already but you should order or buy a new one anyway.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

They are _crush_ washers and so are designed to be torque-crushed into place. 

It _should_ be replaced at each change ... but I have gotten by in a pinch re-using an old washer.

And it appears I'm not the only one.


----------



## amerx (Jul 22, 2005)

*Great offer from Nissan...*

I bought Lifetime Oil & Filter service for $195.95 + tax at a local dealer in MI. For an original oil filter and maintenance record to boot it is not a bad offer. Besides that I also get a free car wash every time. See if you can get that offer in your area.


----------



## primerblack200sx (Aug 29, 2004)

i work at a lube shop....free oil changes for me every week...horay for me!!!


----------



## 2K5AltimaSE (Sep 29, 2005)

Not sure about others, but i have always rcv'd the crush washer with my filter when purchased at Nissan. They "should" be changed every oil change.


----------



## freddy la menace (Jul 9, 2005)

I dont know about the crus washer but I change for synthetic oil in my 2003 S 2.5L altima 11000 km ago and just put 1000 km ago Motul oil (300V competition, 15W50). It's much better for your car than multigrade oil.


----------



## Taltima (Jul 3, 2006)

Am I missing something or isn't 15w50 a multigrade oil?


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

Yes.

Any XXwXX oil is multigrade.

An example of straight oil is HD30. That's NOT multigrade.


----------



## freddy la menace (Jul 9, 2005)

Taltima said:


> Am I missing something or isn't 15w50 a multigrade oil?


You right, what I mean is that the 2.5L altima came with no synthetic oil but during the first 40K in the nissan dealer and after every 3K, the oil was burned, so I change for 100% synthetic oil. And I'm so happy with the performance now. A Motul specialist told me that this oil (Motul 300V competition 15W50) is fine. The other one, so fine too, is Motul 300V chrono 10W40. I get a little more power from the engine and the engine works colder and with less noise.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

wow... way to revive an old thread...


----------

